# Cucumber  Sandwich



## Katherine (May 6, 2002)

1 pkg. (8 oz.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese 
1/2 cup KRAFT Mayo Real Mayonnaise 
1 envelope GOOD SEASONS Italian Salad Dressing Mix 
1 loaf French bread, cut into slices 
1 cucumber, thinly sliced 


MIX together cream cheese, mayo and salad dressing mix. Heat bread according to package directions. Spread cream cheese mixture onto bread slices. Top each with a cucmber slice. Makes a great appetizer. Makes about 2 dozen.


----------

